# Advice welcome



## eeyoreecat (Nov 24, 2020)

I recently adopted a stray female who had been living outside for at least three years. She’s never aggressive to me but very very timid. I put her in a separate bedroom where she’s got two litter trays, cat trees and food & water bowl. It’s been over a week she’s hiding under the bed, she only eats tiny bit of food and does only one pop for a whole week, she also does only bit of wee. I’m really concerned for her well-being. I used pets remedy and feliway, I wonder if anyone could advise how to get her use toilet regularly? I’m really worried if she does not wee for long time.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If she was a stray, maybe being confined is stressing her out?

We’ve never confined new cats to a room and just allowed them the run of the house to explore their new territory.

I’d put extra litter trays out so she can find them though.


----------



## eeyoreecat (Nov 24, 2020)

Im not sure it's a good idea to let her run full house if she's not settled yet, but thanks for the advice


----------



## Pelascini23 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi! Strays/ferals can tend to hide under furniture for a couple of weeks at the start, it's not a major worry. As long as she is eating and drinking and isn't panting or looking too anxious, I'd just keep giving her time and space and let her come out at her own pace! x


----------

